# Prelims came back from OFA



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Ebo v. Johnson-Haus... Good Hips - Normal Elbows. :happyboogie::groovy::toasting:


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

WOOO! Congrats!

I am planning on doing Aiden's soon and I'm super nervous. 
Do you sedate your dogs for the xrays?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yes, our vet sedates them and then reverses it right away after they are done.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats !!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

That's great!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

CONGRATS!!!!


Going in the next month or so....


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you Lynn and Sue, good luck next month!


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------

